# By Your Command - Moebius Cylon



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my finished Cylon kit. Great kit with a lot of detail. Can't wait to display the 1/6 B9 Robot next to it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Great kit,.....hate the pose. Looks like he's doing the Galactic Hokey Pokey !


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Build:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> Fantastic Build:thumbsup:


Thanks so much for the compliment. It was a great kit to build, and will look great next to the upcoming Moebius 1/6 B9 Robot .


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Good stuff! Great to see an army of these guys appearing. I must finish mine off...

Ant


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Great kit,.....hate the pose. Looks like he's doing the Galactic Hokey Pokey !


Me, too. I saw a build-up at Moebius' booth at iHobby Expo over the weekend, and I was hoping it was modified to fit in the display. It needs to be standing taller.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just goes to show you what a great build this can be, _without_ the lights. Spooky and menacing. I love the paint treatment. What was your product/technique? Is that the standard Testors buff-able metalizers? Sheen and low lights look very nice. Did Moebius do the seams justice? I mean, does the Cylon have normal seams where they fall on the model? (I never catch the show)


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the way you painted the silver tone on its armour. Nice


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my Cylon with the eye from Antsnest. Great addition to a great kit.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great motion on the eye.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

He looks very threatening.Great job.The scanning eye really brings life to the Cylon.:thumbsup:


----------

